
LinkedIn open-sources PalDB, a key-value store for handling ‘side data’ - mbastian
http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/26/linkedin-open-sources-paldb-a-key-value-store-for-handling-side-data/
======
detaro
Blogspam, original link here:
[https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2015/10/open-
sourcing-...](https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2015/10/open-sourcing-
paldb--a-lightweight-companion-for-storing-side-da) , already submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10452262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10452262)

